# Georgia State Scores 2013



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 14, 2013)

Well It has came and gone again, A big thank you to all that made it out. We had over 200 shooters again this year. I'm going to post these scores for a week and then make them official. I'll be calling the people that placed in the state and see how you want to receive your hardware. If you are going to Cullman I'll send it there and you can get it from the ASA sign in trailor.
If you see anything wrong just post it on here or send me a PM.

Semi Pro	Score	12's				
Jay Moon	150	2	158	5	308	7
Corey Bryant	154	3	154	3	308	6
Hunter Thomas	156	5	150	5	306	10
Steven Richards	154	4	148	2	302	6
Butch Parkman	149	5	152	3	301	8
Justin Hughes	156	5	142	3	298	8
Blake Burger	158	4	139	3	297	7
Brian Dansby	141	1	150	3	291	4
Mark Mealor	135	1	138	0	273	1

Know 50						
Mitchell Irvin	170	11	174	13	344	24
Clay Ledbetter	160	7	166	9	326	16
Mark Keesee	146	4	168	11	314	15
Timmy Miller	148	5	164	8	312	13
Allen Fields	142	3	119	1	261	4

Know 45						
Cody Clark	172	12	164	7	336	19
Don Faircloth 	160	5	166	8	326	13
Andy Rouse	158	7	162	10	320	17
Justin Freeman	160	7	160	6	320	13
Shawn Blackburn	158	5	162	7	320	12
John Adams	156	6	162	8	318	14
Bradd Parker	160	6	152	3	318	9
Slaton Crider	152	1	160	5	312	6
Scott Stokes	154	6	156	6	310	12
Jerry Martin	158	5	152	5	310	10
Donnie Moore	151	5	158	4	309	9
John Nickell	154	4	154	7	308	11
Andy Johnston	148	3	160	6	308	9
David Carney Jr	154	4	154	4	308	8
Shawn Cornell	156	3	152	4	308	7
Chris Driver	160	8	146	4	306	12
Danny Elsberry	156	5	150	2	306	7
Bobby Weekley	156	5	147	3	303	8
Justin Clark	150	3	150	4	300	7
Jody Miller	152	5	144	2	296	7
Todd Hatfield	144	3	150	5	294	8
Corey McCullough	142	1	146	2	288	3
Chuck Cumber	141	2	146	4	287	6
Darren Meadows	143	2	142	4	285	6
David Alligood	144	2	140	3	284	5
Chris Clark	141	1	143	2	284	3
Keith Morris	137	1	142	2	279	3
David Carney Sr	133	1	144	2	277	3
Chris Fields	146	3	130	4	276	7

Open A						
Chris Leard	154	3	152	6	306	9
David Hasty	156	5	148	3	304	8
Tavis Ballard	152	2	150	3	302	5
Scott Stone	154	4	146	1	300	5
Aaron English	150	4	144	3	294	7
Scott Parrott	148	4	144	1	292	5
James Strickland	141	1	146	1	287	2
Ezra Alleyne	135	0	146	3	281	3
Justin Davis	142	5	115	2	257	7
Jamie Davis	121	2	134	2	255	4


Open B						
Larry Dilworth Jr	146	2	174	12	320	14
Shawn Beebe	162	7	143	3	305	10
Chris Stalling	152	3	148	2	300	5
Johnny Bobo	154	3	146	1	300	4
Michael Barnes	143	4	158	4	301	8
Dustin Watts	125	1	170	10	295	11
Jimmy Water	131	3	158	4	289	7
Steve Saylors	147	5	142	2	289	7
Jason Bailey	135	1	153	6	288	7
Jim Gardnes	154	4	126	2	280	6
Justin Norris	138	2	141	0	279	2
Shane Arnold	144	2	128	0	272	2
Mike Webb	109	0	146	0	255	0
Dean Rago	106	1	128	2	234	3
Ricky Brooks	119	1				

Unlimted						
Chris Childers	144	2	151	5	295	7
Larry Dilworth	135	2	128	1	263	3

Seniors Open						
Dennis Page	146	3	150	1	296	4
Perry Hughes	146	2	147	4	293	6
Troy Hall	146	3	146	5	292	8
Jim Robinson	144	3	146	1	290	4
Paul Vaughn	137	4	149	4	286	8
Jimmy Sturwold	150	4	133	1	283	5
Bimbo Tidwell	146	2	135	1	281	3
Lee Johnson	142	0	138	2	280	2
Charles Hunt	137	3	142	4	279	7
Larry Parnter	133	1	145	2	278	3
Kym Ledford	139	1	138	0	277	1
Eddy Jamieson	134	2	136	0	270	2
Mark Loggins	139	4	129	1	268	5
Kerry Hall	136	2	130	0	266	2
Michael Delauder	127	0	0	0	127	0

Super Seniors						
Ken Moseley	146	3	154	3	300	6
Barry Moon	156	3	143	2	299	5
Ricky Selvage	152	4	146	1	298	5
Jerry Presley	149	5	148	4	297	9
Robert Shoemake	143	1	152	3	295	4
Barry Henderson	154	4	136	2	290	6
Danny Morgan	134	0	141	1	275	1
Johnny Lennox	134	1	137	2	271	3
Fletcher Ray	141	3	126	0	267	3
Carl Martin	132	4	127	1	259	5
John Keane	115	1	98	0	213	1

Senior Masters						
R.E Smith	154	4	148	1	302	5
Chuck Skilling	138	3	162	7	300	10
Lamar Pettit	150	4	150	3	300	7
Roy Pope	144	2	152	4	296	6
Leon Pittman	150	3	146	2	296	5
R.B. Smith	140	2	137	0	277	2
Joe Brazier	133	1	140	1	273	2

Open C						
Russell Crowe	160	5	166	8	326	13
Stacey Campbell	162	9	150	4	312	13
Rodney Smith	156	6	153	4	309	10
Reggie Darden	162	8	146	2	308	10
Jared Vaughn	146	2	156	5	302	7
Kitt Pettis	148	3	153	6	301	9
Shawn Owens	149	6	150	3	299	9
James Taylor	143	2	154	5	297	7
Matt Loggins	158	7	138	2	296	9
Lamar Greeson	154	6	140	4	294	10
Tim Howren	150	0	143	3	293	3
Jonathan Smith	144	3	142	2	286	5
George Plemmons	148	5	140	1	288	6
Kevin Hawk	138	0	145	3	283	3
Chris Power	147	4	133	0	280	4
Chris Green	146	3	133	3	279	6
Mike West	145	3	118	0	263	3
Kevin Wimberly	137	0	119	1	256	1
Joe Hill	126	0	0	0	126	0

Hunter						
Kelcey Moreland	158	4	166	8	324	12
Kris Wall	160	5	150	1	310	6
David Parson	156	7	147	4	303	11
Hugh Bryant	150	4	153	6	303	10
Daniel Gissendaner	152	4	146	3	298	7
Daniel Morgan	138	3	156	6	294	9
Mitch Irish	150	3	142	1	292	4
Ryan Lockhart	146	4	138	4	284	8
Jonathan Gissendaner	148	2	132	0	280	2
Van Arnold	126	2	150	1	276	3
Jay Arnold	146	4	120	0	266	4
Ricky Letner	130	2	134	0	264	2
Scotty Seals	123	2	139	2	262	4
Josh Black	146	3	112	1	258	4
Cliff Webb	135	2	121	1	256	3
Chris Duke	121	0	130	1	251	1
Rusty Allison	119	0	127	1	246	1
Adam Babcock	127	1	115	0	242	1
Mike Curtis	108	1	128	3	236	4
Buddy Allison	106	0	109	0	215	0
Jamie Selvage	139	3				

Women Open A						
Genevna Fields	142	2	132	1	274	3

Women Bowhunter						
Stephanie Martin	156	0	162	7	318	7
Gretchen Pruett	154	3	154	5	308	8
Melinda Hawk	146	3	156	7	302	10
Kim Parrott	146	2	139	2	285	4
Sian Weekley	138	4	133	0	271	4
Kim Waters	129	1	139	2	268	3
Judy Fulton	130	1	137	2	267	3
Stacy Hulsey	108	1	128	1	236	2

Womens Know 40						
Jennifer Irvin	156	5	156	6	312	11
Christina Wingo	153	5	156	4	309	9
Karen Rago	150	3	154	4	304	7
Sherri Elsberry	146	1	148	2	294	3
Candy Cloer	141	2	150	3	291	5
Diana Womacks	117	1	129	1	246	2


Senior Woman						
Valerie Skilling	142	3	147	4	289	7
Susan Martin	123	o	132	2	255	2


Youth Boys						
Sam Smith	156	5	168	9	324	14
Zac Hill	             145	4	160	6	305	10
James Hawk	144	1	143	2	287	3
Gunner Fulton	138	2	130	1	268	3
Andy Bond	132	0	134	1	266	1

Youth Pins						
Dawson Bishop	136	3	121	0	257	3
Noah Wimberly	101	0	102	1	203	1


Novice						
Adam Fulton	152	4	160	7	312	11
Lee Hulsey	152	3	160	6	312	9
Corey Taylor	156	4	156	4	312	8
Dalton Ruttedge	156	6	150	2	306	8
Tim Miller	143	4	160	6	303	10
Andy Pittman	150	5	148	3	298	8
James Grizzard	147	4	150	4	297	8
Josh Gladney	150	4	147	4	297	8
Billy Atkinson	151	5	143	2	294	7
Todd Calhaun	146	2	147	4	293	6
Gerald Skees	143	4	142	4	285	8
Cody Bailey	139	1	144	1	283	2
Eric Dills	135	1	146	1	281	2
Jordan Roedl	138	3	139	2	277	5
Kaz Maeger	135	2	124	3	259	5

Traditional						
Preston Maddox	135	0	118	0	253	0
Keith Robert	121	1	130	1	251	2
Chris Parr	127	0	118	0	245	0
Gary Wingo	111	0	98	0	209	0
Lisa McCurry	66	0	74	0	140	0
Hal McCurry	61	0	76	0	135	0




Sr. Eagle						
Christopher Jones	135	0	146	2	281	2
Ben Smith	129	1	136	2	265	
Justin Bailey	135	2	126	1	261	3
Charlie Chambliss	108	0	114	0	222	0

Eagle						
Mckenzie Smith	150	3				
Taylor Hulsey	135	1				
Peyton Wimberly	134	1				
Chaz Chambliss	125					
Mason Crowe	95	0				

Jr. Eagle						
Madison Adams	131	2				
Samuel Smith	50					

Fun						
Casey Cobb						
Phillip Davis						
Ed Davis						
Joe Baker						
Ken Smith						
Don Hansen						
Bradly Shaw	162	7	158	7


----------



## Tadder (Jul 14, 2013)

Great shoot Sweetwater. Thanks for all that helped make this shot possiable. Thanks for posting scores so fast. I've had two young ones waiting for the results. There both very HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 14, 2013)

congrats to McKenzie and the killa; and all the winners


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 14, 2013)

I had a great time.  Me and Alligood rode over and talked about Nacho Average Apache domination in the challenge.  The course was nice.  I only shot one 8 out of 30 targets, and finished 2nd at my first state shoot.  Congrats to the fella That beat me, he had to shoot the lights out 24 up in Hunter class...Dang!  Got one more GBAA shoot at GAC to do, then its on to fur from foam for me.  Good times.


----------



## KillZone (Jul 14, 2013)

Great shoot Albert short-n-sweet just wish I would have shot better!


----------



## GIBBS (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners. All the talk in the semi pro class and everyone forgot about Mr. Jay Moon. Mr. and Mrs Irvin looks like you guys lit it up, 12up in womens K40 and 44up in K50 WOW. Cody Clark 36up that was some very fine shooting. Congrats to Sam Smith on a heck of a year and to little sister Mckenzie. Congrats to Chris Leard in open A. Congrats Stephanie Martin in womens hunter. North Ga was represented very well. I am glad all you guys doing all the talking in semi pro weren't in Vegas betting, you guys would be broke.


----------



## Tadder (Jul 14, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> congrats to McKenzie and the killa; and all the winners



Thanks Geez, Sam's 2nd , Mckenzie's 1st. State Championship. Sam Thanks you for the pic in youthboy made him fill noticed, hope he can shoot better next time, but not bad with a bow problem that he fixed. See ya in Gainsville NGA SOY in Aug.


----------



## Drill146 (Jul 15, 2013)

Great shooting to all. Albert, had a great time. Again if ya ever need anything let me know do what I can.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 15, 2013)

Great shoot fellas, thanks. Who'da ever thunk a July Georgia State Championship with temps in the 70s both days.... nice.


----------



## MI360 (Jul 16, 2013)

Congrats to my so beautful wife Mrs. Jennifer Dawn Irvin STATE CHAMP in the women's K40. Only 3 weeks after surgery Jennifer in pain for all 30 targets battled like a champ. I am so proud of you baby. Jennifer and myself give thanks and all glory to the lord.


----------

